# Lament for String Quartet



## Guest (Feb 23, 2021)

It is a piece I wrote for the string quartet. thanks for any thought

[Link removed per request of member]


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Good harmonies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2021)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Good harmonies.


Thanks for listening, I'm glad you liked the harmonies.


----------



## JohnDWhite (Aug 20, 2013)

Quite enjoyable. Was there something that inspired the piece?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2021)

JohnDWhite said:


> Quite enjoyable. Was there something that inspired the piece?


Thanks for listening, I'm glad you like it. in general I had no inspiration. I'm trying ways to convey your mood


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

ClasiCompose said:


> Thanks for listening, I'm glad you like it. in general I had no inspiration. I'm trying ways to convey your mood


Please do convey my MOOD !


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2021)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Please do convey my MOOD !


sorry for word mistake, i didn't notice. my mood.
The piece generally has a vague melody and tone structure. I can say that this is just a harmonic experiment to capture the desired atmosphere


----------



## Piers Hudson (Aug 2, 2020)

What a beautiful piece! There was something compelling about the melodic approach.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2021)

Piers Hudson said:


> What a beautiful piece! There was something compelling about the melodic approach.


Thank you for listening and sharing your thoughts. I am glad you like it


----------

